# Yahoo- Mango can cause digestive symptons (Honolulu Advertiser)



## VSsupport

Q. It seems that every time mangoes are in season, I get lots of digestive symptoms â€" like intestinal gas, bloating and a change in my bowel habits. Do mangoes cause this condition? A. Mangoes can cause the symptoms you describe if you have dietary fructose intolerance.View the full article


----------

